# cattle call



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I've spent the past month building a set of stockyards for my railroad. They're mostly done now and I'm ready to start shipping beef! Trouble is, I haven't been able to find suitable 1:29 scale Hereford cattle. I have some of the cows from Schleich but they're rather large. Does anyone know of a good source for cows? I'm happy to repaint them if necessary to represent the Hereford cattle so prevalent here in western Colorado. 


Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
Try these guys. They are the ones I have been using although 1/32. http://www.actionfarmtoys.com/32farm.htm


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul! I'll check 'em out. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
Forgot to mention. To make all those cattle stay put I drill a small hole up one leg and glue in a brass wire to stick in the ground.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Makes 'em harder to tip that way.  

Later, 

K


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt 
I use the same cattle as Paul. Mine are sold by "Country Life". 1/32 scale. Look good tho. Got mine at a local farm supply store in the toy dept.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Just one more picture of cattle


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 04/14/2008 6:24 AM





















Not to change the subject, but that's truly amazing modelling! At first glance, I'd have thought I was looking at the real thing, which I rarely think when looking at models of any scale, and particularly large scale. I'm impressed!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, not to change the subject, but where did you get that great Bobcat! Looks like a large pooper scooper, must work great, those stock yards are cleaner than my livingroom. 

Matt


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr G on 04/15/2008 10:56 AM
Ok, not to change the subject, but where did you get that great Bobcat!




Looks sort of like this model: 

G scale loader


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 04/14/2008 6:24 AM
Matt, 
Still can't paste a link in here but you should be able to find it. They are the ones I have been using although 1/32. http://www.actionfarmtoys.com/32farm.htm




Paul....LIKE you did with the image links...just type URL in there instead of the letters IMG. 

http://www.actionfarmtoys.com/32farm.htm


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr G 
Yes, I need to poop it up a little. Thats on my to do list. The bobcat was in the toy dept. at Wall Mart. Flashing lights on top.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr G 
Look at the same website I left for Matt. There are several loaders listed.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Attwoods Farm Supply often has sets of farm toys that include different breeds of cows. They are very reasonably priced. The best selection comes near Christmas season. 









JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Bobcat? 

Oh, I was looking for a feline.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jim. Have you got a link for them? 

Thanks. 
Matt


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Paul that farm toy website is really cool. What is everyones thoughts on size of equipment etc for 1/29 ie: 1/32 or 1/24--which looks better? 

Torby; very funny, but I heard that Leon's rancher has a large gun to keep predators away from the cattle. 

Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
I tend to go with 1/32 for vehicles and buildings for my 1/29 layout. There are some 1/30 and 1/27 vehicles that are ok too. I think going a little smaller with buildings and details gives a much better visual perspective to the layout,especially in photographs. Figures are a different matter. 1/32 figures are too small. There is very little selection of figures that work well with 1/29. If I buy a structure that is 1/24 I will usually take a little off the bottom and reframe the doors. I just wish some outfit would start producing some 1/29 modular building kits. Just flat wall pieces that could be assembled into whatever is desired. I would love something like that for warehouse trackside structures. Just generic buildings. Most all buildings seem to be made in 1/24,I guess to try and catch both ends of the market. Does anyone actually model in 1/24 anymore? Guess all this has drifted a long way froms Matt's initial question about cattle.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt, 
Here is a picture of the cattle as they come boxed by "Country Life". These were $2.99 / box at our Bomgaars store.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Matt, 
How about a picture of your stock yards.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a great price at Bomgaars,but I gues unless you are near one in Iowa or Nebraska you are out of luck. $4.75 is the best I have been able to do on the net.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon (et al), 
Here's how they looked yesterday. I still need to make some more gates and finish the watering and feeding stuff, and I need to build a scale for the scale house.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 

Nice, really nice. Is that desined for the great outdoors or is that an indoor model. 

Robert


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, 
It's going outside. I built it on concrete board (the stuff used behind bathroom tile) and all of the wood has been treated. How it'll survive - well, we shall see. To me one of the great challenges of outdoor railroading is to see what'll survive the elements. 
Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice work Matt! I'll have to keep that link for future reference


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

GREAT JOB Matt. Filler up with beef and your in business. Will you also build a packing plant to go with it? Don't forget to post some pictures when you get it on your Railroad.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon, 
Nope, no packing plant - we just ship 'em. 

Thank you all for your comments and help. Cows are on their way! 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

The cattle pen looks great. I hope you will show us some pictures after it's installed on your layout. 

Llyn


----------

